

Cognitive Artificial Intelligence: The MicroPsi Project - jonbaer
http://www.micropsi.com/

======
AndrewKemendo
Here is a demonstration of micropsi from this year's AGI 2014 conference - the
video isn't that great but Joscha gives a great talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1RXbYMTz7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1RXbYMTz7Y)

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Soooo... exactly where in an hour and a half of talk do they actually
demonstrate the software?

~~~
jk4930
They show something around the 102nd minute:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1RXbYMTz7Y&t=102m00s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1RXbYMTz7Y&t=102m00s)

------
niklasni1
Everyone should at least watch the talk on the front page. It's very
insightful.

------
nl
This looks interesting, but it would be useful if there was some kind of
written explanation of what it is about. It appears to be some kind of agent
based system.
[https://github.com/joschabach/micropsi2](https://github.com/joschabach/micropsi2)
mentions Minecraft connectivity which is interesting but slightly confusing.

~~~
priska
Check out
[http://www.micropsi.com/publications/publications.html](http://www.micropsi.com/publications/publications.html),
e.g.,
[http://www.micropsi.com/publications/assets/BachVuineMates20...](http://www.micropsi.com/publications/assets/BachVuineMates2003.pdf)
or one of the more recent publications for a written explanation.

------
robotkilla
Would there be any interest in a forked node.js version of micropsi2 ? Would
that even be helpful in any way?

